# Any news about tunnel or ferries



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi everyone
Has anyone kept an eye on whats happening with the Tunnel, we were booked for mid week but an email from euro tunnel asked that we rescedual as we were outside the 6am - 8pm schedules.

Decided to go early so we are packing the van today and off first thing Sunday down to Dover, not booked yet but Seafrance have 64 pound one way... 
anyone done there homework for this weekends crossing of Channel ?

away for 6 - 8 weeks off down to Morocco with Desert Detours, so got a week to get down to Algeciras to meet up with fellow travellers


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We came back on Tuesday, and it was surprisingly easy. We were booked for 11:50 but got there at 9:00. and were sent straight through - on at 10:03. They are running trains every 2 hours, but apparently run 2-3 trains in convoy to get people through. A bit tough if you just miss one, but no real problem. 

We did smell smoke going through - presumably it'll take a while to clean it out.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gd on our return from hols last week we needed to alter our booking with P&O as we where returning some weeks early, instead of just a £10 alteration fee we where quoted £50 8O 

When I aked why, I was told it was because we where traveling at a higher tariff time, (18.25 on a monday) so I said ok we will go later, the reply was that their was no cheaper tariff time.

Sounds to me that P&O have dropped cheaper tariffs while the tunnel has problems, ripoff time.

On landing at Dover the port was absolutly stuffed with lorries in the port and backed up through the town.

Olley


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hello,

Are they taking Tesco Bookings now?

Trev.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We came back from Calais [Seafrance] yesterday morning - no problems and all seemed to be running ok


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

We rang up yesterday and used our Tesco Vouchers for the 5th Dec without any problems
Dawn x


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Checked our reservation with the tunnel for 2nd October, told to turn up 45 minutes before our booked time and they are running trains every 2 hours.


----------

